# Vet Visit - Nose Bleed



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I took Chloe to the vet to investigate her scratching and blood found at the lower aspect of her ear. She tolerated being handled and poked, but of course hissed. Had her nails trimmed no issue. But in order to get a closer look at her ear and her head she had to be held (she doesnt like to sit still :lol: ). She was a little stressed out, squirmy and had a *nose bleed*, as soon as she was let go it stopped and she curled up in her blanket it my hands and settled. They warned me at both my vet visits this can happen. To me its a little scary!!! *Just wondering is this normal with new little skitsh hedgies? * do they have nose bleeds when they are under stress..

Good news No sign of mites just a bit dry  have some sunshine factor to try now.. and just a scratch on her ear.

Thanx for any replies in advance


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have never heard of stress causing a nose bleed. Nose bleeds in hedgehogs are rare unless there is an underlying cause such as a tumour or injury.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

When Snarf was about to be scruffed at the vet, she warned me some hedgies will have a nosebleed during/right after scruffing. She explained why this happens but I can't remember what she said  . She did say it would clear up within a few hours and there's no long term effects.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

I was hoping to hear from you Nancy thanks.. And thanks Miss C for the reply, a little relief that someone else has heard of the same. 
I didnt think to ask more when they told me the stress of being held and the constant huffing can sometimes cause it. I didnt think twice and when it actually happened all i wanted to do was wrap her up and cuddle her.. 

She seems to be fine, it ended as quick as it started, shes eating and drinking as normal, running in her wheel. Little bit of a red mohawk at present LOL. Next time I am going to ask why or maybe call another vet in the area to see if they also encounter the same. The vet I go to does have experience with hedgies, and some people here I have noticed go to the same clinic. BUT would love to know if anyone else has seen it happen?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This is a new one on me. I have scruffed many hedgehogs and many at the vet and I've never been told it could cause a nosebleed. If I'd ever been told that, I would never have scruffed again. 

Kalandra, have you ever heard this before?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have never ever heard that scruffing would cause a nose bleed, nor have I ever experienced a nose bleed from scruffing. I have also never heard that being stressed or huffing would cause nose bleeds. 

Huffing is their first defensive mechanism. Unless there is some other underlying problem, I find it hard to believe that a healthy hedgehog would get a nose bleed from huffing, clicking, or scruffing (assuming you are doing it correctly).

Of all the things I've encountered, I've yet to encounter a nose bleed. I'll try to remember to ask doc when I talk to him later.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

By any chance was this the same vet that told you both this? 

It is not logical that proper scruffing would cause a nosebleed or any type of bleeding and as Kalandra has said, huffing is their normal defense mechanism so it doesn't make sense that huffing would cause nosebleeds.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

It was at the same clinic but a different vet than I had seen first time. The first visit it didnt happen but the second it did. I just thought there was more stress from trying to get a good look at her ear. 

Ok now I am sorta worried. There are not many vets here that have experience with hedgies, maybe I am going to have to start looking for a new one


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

MissC has appearently gone to see this vet as well.. In the vet listings I looked to see who also went to this clinic.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I really have to wonder if they are doing something wrong when they scruff. If they are going it too close to the head, not supporting the hedgehog's weight, etc. I think there are images or a youtube video out there of proper scruffing. I'd take one, but I don't have a hedgehog right now that I can scruff.


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Well i dont think they scruffed her ( thanx for the idea of looking up what it was LOL). The vet assistant came in and held her with leather gloves. Just her hands kind of on her sides < so she couldnt ball up, and just huffed away.


----------

